# The model Y is now the safest vehicle you can buy!



## RMKYHN (11 mo ago)

As well as fast becoming the most popular car in the world in terms of sales volume, the model Y was just named the safest car you can buy ... More amazing stuff from a company whose stock and products I am proud to own and love to support. They are simply the best auto manufacturer in the world!


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Tesla has already gotten in trouble for saying things like that.

It's actually "one of the safest cars" There are others that have met the same tests.


----------



## RMKYHN (11 mo ago)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Tesla has already gotten in trouble for saying things like that.
> 
> It's actually "one of the safest cars" There are others that have met the same tests.


Tesla has no advertising or PR department putting out BS for them so I don't mind being just a smidge hyperbolic when describing their accomplishments. I wish some of you fact checkers would be as diligent with all the anti Tesla crap big auto and their cohorts put out about Tesla. 

Plus, if you look at the actual reports, Tesla is in fact at the top of the graph with the highest score which means ... best.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

RMKYHN said:


> Tesla has no advertising or PR department putting out BS for them so I don't mind being just a smidge hyperbolic when describing their accomplishments. I wish some of you fact checkers would be as diligent with all the anti Tesla crap big auto and their cohorts put out about Tesla.
> 
> Plus, if you look at the actual reports, Tesla is in fact at the top of the graph with the highest score which means ... best.


But Elon tweets.


----------

